# WANTED: R33 GTR MIDNIGHT PURPLE



## donkeykong94 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I am currently looking for a R33 GTR in Midnight Purple.

Please drop me a PM with price.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

I have one available shortly 

Will be 37k


----------



## donkeykong94 (Feb 19, 2021)

Euroexports said:


> I have one available shortly
> 
> Will be 37k


Pm'ed


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

You won't find a better R33 than Euroexports Purple one

Its in superb condition


----------

